# All-time teams tournament



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

All-time teams tournament bracket 

Fun little deal to look at and pretty accurate......however, theres a couple players who are benched on their respective teams who I feel should have been starters....Like Joe Smith on that Maryland team.. 

Let me know what you think of them and what you disagree with...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I do nto have access to that link from work, is Danny Manning on that list?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> I do nto have access to that link from work, is Danny Manning on that list?


Yep, Danny Manning along with Jo Jo White, Paul Pierce, Raef LaFrentz and Wilt Chamberlain are the starters ...while Kirk Heinrich and Clyde Lovelette come off the bench...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

It is HINRICH!!!!!!!!! so many misspell it, and why?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I was going to post a link to this story a few days ago when I first saw it, but then I actually read some of the matchups and analysis and realized it was sophomoric and ridiculously simplistic, which seems to be the norm for anything on booyeah.com anymore.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> It is HINRICH!!!!!!!!! so many misspell it, and why?



You mispell it half the time...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> It is HINRICH!!!!!!!!! so many misspell it, and why?


This is absolutely ridiculous. Your the most guility of misspelling names.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous. Your the most guility of misspelling names.


So true. :rofl:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> It is HINRICH!!!!!!!!! so many misspell it, and why?


I have a buddy named Ross Heinrich, so I always think its spelled the same....

Either way, does it really matter that much?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Eric Neel predicts ... Final score: DePaul 89, Duke 81 :laugh:

fortunately, scoop's writing the article, and he picked'em to win so they advanced. i don't care for page 2 articles so i didn't read the rest.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

TM said:


> Eric Neel predicts ... Final score: DePaul 89, Duke 81 :laugh:
> 
> fortunately, scoop's writing the article, and he picked'em to win so they advanced. i don't care for page 2 articles so i didn't read the rest.



You're not missing much.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> Eric Neel predicts ... Final score: DePaul 89, Duke 81 :laugh:
> 
> fortunately, scoop's writing the article, and he picked'em to win so they advanced. i don't care for page 2 articles so i didn't read the rest.


Sounds about right, with George Mikan, Terry Cummings and Mark Aguirre thats a solid team...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Sounds about right, with George Mikan, Terry Cummings and Mark Aguirre thats a solid team...



No, that's not right. If we're talking college teams, there is no way that DePaul's all-time team even competes with Duke's all-time team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

exactly... i believe i also read that he was factoring in what they turned out to be in the NBA. therefore it's a fake make believe tournament


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*espn great college hoops tourney*

everyone should check this out. they took the best players that each school ever had and made them into one team for that school. its up to the semifinals now, with

1 ucla - walton, abdul jabbar, reggie
vs.
4 georgetown - ewing, mutombo, ai

2 unc - mj, worthy, mcadoo
vs
3 lsu - shaq, pistol pete, pettit

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=hoops/tournament/index


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: espn great college hoops tourney*

I disagree on teh Georgetown over Kansas, ohhwell no biggie


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: espn great college hoops tourney*

Big surprise there...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: espn great college hoops tourney*

That Neel guy is a moron. Scoop isn't much better.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: espn great college hoops tourney*

I posted about this a couple weeks ago...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: espn great college hoops tourney*



Jonathan Watters said:


> Big surprise there...



LOL


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: espn great college hoops tourney*

And the Heels win their 2nd championship in a row.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: espn great college hoops tourney*

i'm guessing fans picked who would win? a bunch of dumb kids with no knowledge of the past, especially a knowledge of those player during their college (NOT NBA) years. UCLA has the best two player ever to play college basketball. UCLA by at least 15.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: espn great college hoops tourney*

UNC by at least 16.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: espn great college hoops tourney*

UCLA by at least 17. There is 0 way they stop Lew and Big Red. Plus we got insane firepower to back it up.


----------

